
AI learns to defy the laws of physics to win at hide-and-seek - rbanffy
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2216410-ai-learns-to-defy-the-laws-of-physics-to-win-at-hide-and-seek/
======
reportgunner
Nothing interesting, just the simulation of the physics laws was poor and so
it glitched.

